# Any Ryan Adams fans here?



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been a fan of his for several years. I have a lot of his albums on both vinyl and cd. A few days ago I learned that he will be in town in October. I got on Ticketmaster, saw that the tickets were on pre-sale and was able to get 2 really good seats. The show will be at the Murat Temple here in Indianapolis. I've seen a few other concerts and it's a wonderful place for a great sounding concert!


----------

